# Plow on AWD Wagoneer?



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

Okay, this may be a dumb question, but can I put a plow on an AWD Wagoneer?

I currently have a 2001 TJ with a Homesteader (and despite it being panned all over this site, it's been a great plow and done much more than my driveway -- I live on a poorly maintained private road), and I'd really like to get it off there and reclaim my Jeep as a Jeep. I also am a gigging musician and need to move lots of equipment at times. Wife used to have a Cherokee, but it got tired and she went with a car. Trying to move recording/performing equipment in an Altima gets taxing quite quickly. So, long story longer, I really need an SUV. I check out a nice Suburban, but it's more truck than is practical in my driveway. There's a Wagoneer for sale in town, but I don't see any 4WD controls, so I assume its AWD (being that it's Easter Sunday, I haven't called, yet). I know the Homesteader will have to be sold separately, but can an AWD vehicle plow?

Thanks in advance, and please don't bite the newbie.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2008)

absolutly, it's a quadratrac the switch would be in the glovebox for 4lo... my first plow truck was a wagoneer with this setup... couldn't stop it... jackass me decided that the streetsigns that were used for the floor was getting to be too much since every puddle I went through I got wet I scrapped it... I have a j10 now which I also love.....


----------



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

This thread got way behind the story. ID'd the plow wrong (in truth, I let someone argue me out of the plow I had, "They won't put a minute-mount on a Jeep," but in 2001, they would). Long story longer bought a truck to match a HS plow, learned I had the plow wrong, they said, put it on anyway. New plow truck is a 97 Expedition, Wagoneer is off the table (which sort of bugs me b/c that was the truck I really wanted.:crying:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Where in Maine are you?


----------



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

York County


----------

